# 15 hours left to take the plane!!



## Dcampos (Jun 17, 2010)

Hi to all in this forum, and thanks for being so helpfull!! 

I only have 2 more questions, do customs in dubai search for whats in your laptop and where to see the world cup finals!!!!


See ya soon

David Campos


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

Dcampos said:


> Hi to all in this forum, and thanks for being so helpfull!!
> 
> I only have 2 more questions, do customs in dubai search for whats in your laptop
> 
> ...


Have a safe trip and get ready for the heat and humidity  I hear is full on at the moment....


----------



## Free_Spirit (Aug 30, 2009)

Dcampos said:


> Hi to all in this forum, and thanks for being so helpfull!!
> 
> I only have 2 more questions, do customs in dubai search for whats in your laptop and where to see the world cup finals!!!!
> 
> ...


your question wins the cutest question of the year )))
no, they definitely don't check your laptop unless if they have information about you in advance that you might bring something illigal and dangerous ))) there are thousands of laptops entering the country daily and if they have to check each and every, then.... can't even imagine ))
world cup - every sports bar, depends on your location in dubai
safe trip!


----------



## Dcampos (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you for your fast answer!!

I am living in Guayaquil - Ecuador, thats a 36 to 41 degrees with 80% humidity!!

See ya!!


David Campos


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

well just be ready for a few degrees more then! 

and no naughty stuff on the laptop (just in case)


----------



## Dcampos (Jun 17, 2010)

Nothing naughty, only fotos from the family, a few movies and some anime 
It's a 30 hour Flight!! with a 9 hours stop in Amsterdam!!

David Campos


----------



## dizzyizzy (Mar 30, 2008)

I also have to go through a similar (painful) journey every time I come home. Stop in Europe and then Houston then Mexico. Overall journey time takes around 30 hours


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Dcampos said:


> Thank you for your fast answer!!
> 
> I am living in Guayaquil - Ecuador, thats a 36 to 41 degrees with 80% humidity!!
> 
> ...


Good training , but in the past week we have seen 48c with 95% humidity.

Literally _every_ bar/pub/hotel in town is showing WC games.

-


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

LOL, what have you got to hide on your laptop?

Something from Brazzers me thinks


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

9 hours in amsterdam  hope you had fun!

:focus:


----------



## Taurean (Jun 17, 2010)

Yes they do check every file & folder on laptops...
So delete everything that you have.. better do a clean format... or throw the laptop & buy a new one...
Just joking... 
Have a safe flight...


----------

